# Car Ramps - Rhino Ramps from WalMart



## bcking (May 18, 2001)

I picked up TWO sets of Rhino Ramps from WalMart today. They were originally $20 a set, but were ON SALE for only $16 !! These are "low profile" ramps.
This way, I can use all 4 ramps and just drive the whole car up (all 4 wheels off the ground). Should make oil changes quick and easy.
Highly recommended !!
-Brian


----------



## G-Shock (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: Car Ramps - Rhino Ramps from WalMart (bcking)*

Hmmm, that sounds like a pretty good idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Flame (May 27, 2001)

*Re: Car Ramps - Rhino Ramps from WalMart (G-Shock)*

i have 'em, they rock


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Car Ramps - Rhino Ramps from WalMart (bcking)*

equote:[HR][/HR]This way, I can use all 4 ramps and just drive the whole car up (all 4 wheels off the ground). -Brian







[HR][/HR]​ 
They would have to be pretty short to fit in front of the rear tires while the car is on
the ground. Mine are about 12" high.
PZ.


----------



## bcking (May 18, 2001)

*Re: Car Ramps - Rhino Ramps from WalMart (PZ)*

Oh poop. Didn't think of that. I had only checked that they fit under the FRONT tires. 
So I just went outside and checked to see if they would fit under the car in front of the rear tires, and sure enough, they DID NOT.








But the only part that wouldn't fit was the "nose" at the front edge of the ramps. (this is the part of the ramp that keeps the car from driving off the front of the ramp.)
So I cut off the nose from the ramps that I will be using for the rear wheels. I cut them off exactly level with the height of the "platform" surface of the ramp. that way, the rear tires could actually drive onto that extra few inches, if needed. (btw, these ramps are made of plastic, not metal) I used a regular had saw and then used a hand grinder to finish off smooth and level.
IT IS IMPORTANT THAT THE FRONT RAMPS HAVE THE NOSES LEFT INTACT, OTHERWISE THE CAR COULD DRIVE OFF THE RAMPS AND CAUSE SERIOUS DAMAGE ! ! ! ! ! Also, never use the modified ramps (with the noses cut off) by themselves. You need to use UNmodified ramps in the front when using the modified ramps in the rear ! ! ! Don't ever use the modified ramps in the front for any reason. READ THIS PARAGRAPH AGAIN UNTIL YOU UNDERSTAND IT COMPLETELY !!!
Anyway, so I just tested the arrangement out. It worked beautifully!! The rear ramps JUST cleared. Maybe by only 3mm. I have stock 15" tires on a stock 2001.5 Passat GLS VR6 2.8L 30V.
The driveway and tires were wet, because it had just stopped raining. Even so, the ramps and tires did not slip at all. 
MAKE SURE THAT YOU WEDGE THE RAMPS TIGHT UNDER THE WHEELS BEFORE YOU TRY TO DRIVE UP. DO NOT leave any distance between the wheels and the ramps. Make sure the ramps are pointed straight ahead. When you start driving, go slow and be careful. Apply the gas peddle just a little at a time!! Just enough to make it up SLOWLY and SMOOTHLY. Try to avoid jerky starts and stops. Make sure the steering wheel is STRAIGHT.
STOP AS SOON AS YOU FEEL THE FRONT TIRES HIT THE NOSE. THEN SHUT OFF THE ENGINE, AND PUT THE CAR IN PARK, AND PUT THE EMERGENCY BRAKE ON.
When going down, of course take off the brake, and then go down SLOWLY. Make sure that the car is in REVERSE !!! Make sure the steering wheel is STRAIGHT.
All in all, using the ramps should make oil changes quick and easy. I used to dread having to change my oil. Now I'm actually looking forward to it!
-Brian


----------



## Mbiggy (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Car Ramps - Rhino Ramps from WalMart (bcking)*

I don't know why you would use 4. they are not designed to use all 4 at the same time... just the front. be careful you dont kill your car by dumping it.







It's not like you need to get under the back to drain the oil.
buy yourself a jack for christs sake.


----------



## bcking (May 18, 2001)

*Re: Car Ramps - Rhino Ramps from WalMart (Mbiggy)*

Doesn't the car need to be level to allow all the old oil to drain out ? If not, then maybe you could get away with only using the front ramps. I just assumed that the car needs to be level to get the old oil to drain properly.
These ramps are low profile. Therefore, they act as a stable base. As long as the tires are well-centered, then I don't see any safety issue. If the tires are too close to one side (or worse, are overhanging the side of the ramp), then that certainly *would* be a dangerous situation. But, if used correctly, I see no unsafe condition using all 4 ramps to raise the entire vehicle. Weight alone is certainly not an issue. The ramps can handle the weight.
As far as using a jack goes, its a pain in the ass compared to the ramps. And much riskier to use than the ramps. Both in terms of personal safety as well as chances of damaging the vehicle.
I do own a 3 ton floor jack. The problem is, I could not find a location under the vehicle to raise the entire front end at one time. Nor could I find a location in the rear to raise both rear tires at once. It seems that you would have to raise one corner of the car at a time (and use jack stands). This proceedure tends to twist the frame severely and just seems not a good thing to be doing to the car. As far as safety goes, I'd trust the ramps over jack stands anyday. 
If anyone knows where the locations are to jack the entire front end (and rear end), please let me know. I will still need to do this for other operations.
Thank you.
-Brian


----------



## Mbiggy (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Car Ramps - Rhino Ramps from WalMart (bcking)*

IMHO just using a floor jack to raise the car only takes 10 seconds, and a whole lot less energy than rolling the car up on ramps... BUT, you then have to roll it back down to get the car level or jack up the back end... either way is just making more work for yourself. you dont need to jack up the entire front end in order to remove the drain plug. jack up one side, unscrew the drain plug, put the catch pan down, and then lower the car with the jack as low as it will go without crushing the drain pan, and just let it sit. When it's done draining, jack it back up, put in the plug and lower it again.
The ramps are great if you're working on something under the car where you dont have to go up and down a few times... but outside of that, I think they're more trouble than they're worth.


----------



## theblur (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: Car Ramps - Rhino Ramps from WalMart (bcking)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This proceedure tends to twist the frame severely and just seems not a good thing to be doing to the car.[HR][/HR]​ok, seriously, your car goes through more stress on a daily basis just being driven. using a jack on any car is not going to 'twist the frame'


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: Car Ramps - Rhino Ramps from WalMart (theblur)*

Although I had a set of old ramps, I bought these with the extension at NAPA:








http://68.22.80.194/company.htm
They are much easier to get up on than my old ramps.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Car Ramps - Rhino Ramps from WalMart (Cooper)*

Or you could dig a hole in the back yard and just drive over it


----------



## Mbiggy (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Car Ramps - Rhino Ramps from WalMart (VWVancouver)*

That's not a bad Idea at all.. You could be like the grease monkeys in the pit at Jiffy lube







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Car Ramps - Rhino Ramps from WalMart (VWVancouver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Or you could dig a hole in the back yard and just drive over it














[HR][/HR]​bahahahahah... classic







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Car Ramps - Rhino Ramps from WalMart (Mbiggy)*

huh?








Don't bump your head.











[Modified by The Pit, 10:15 PM 3-26-2003]


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: Car Ramps - Rhino Ramps from WalMart (The Pit)*

its actually better to have only the front of the car up in the air to empty the oil pan bc the plug is in the back, thus giving you the angle to drain all of the old oil out of there. just use the 2 at a time. if u have to do any exahust work, use all 4, but i prefer doing it the real way, by using jackstands. much easier and safer, and all aroudn better. plus, u can take of the wheels for more room. 
-Greg


----------



## bcking (May 18, 2001)

*Re: Car Ramps - Rhino Ramps from WalMart (Strictly Gravy)*

On my 2001 Passat 2.8L the drain plu is on the side, in the middle of the pan. With only front car ramps, there would be 1/2 to a full quart trapped in the pan.


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: Car Ramps - Rhino Ramps from WalMart (bcking)*

eh, whaddya expect, it an b5.......jk. 
thats surprising tho, but i guess i have never looked on the underseide of the v6's. oh well. 
-Greg


----------

